# Pompeii: Exklusiver Filmausschnitt mit brutalen Kämpfen



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pompeii: Exklusiver Filmausschnitt mit brutalen Kämpfen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pompeii: Exklusiver Filmausschnitt mit brutalen Kämpfen


----------



## l0l (7. Februar 2014)

Da sieht irgendwie Spartacus: Blood&Sand (+3 anderen Staffeln) besser/spaßiger aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2014)

l0l schrieb:


> Da sieht irgendwie Spartacus: Blood&Sand (+3 anderen Staffeln) besser/spaßiger aus.


 Schnelle Action ja, aber der Blood und Gore-Grad von Spartacus wird dort bestimmt nicht auftauchen. Zumindest deutet dieser Clip nichts in dieser Richtung hin.


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2014)

Wirkt irgendwie unspektakulär. 
Könnte daran liegen, dass es keine Musik gibt.


----------



## eSportWarrior (9. Februar 2014)

Die Besetzung und das Setting, Spartacus ohne Sex Blood and Gore. Hört sich für mich Langweilig an, da lege ich euch lieber die erste Staffel von Spartacus an Herzen, der Hauptdarsteller ist leider verstorben :/, ich schätze der hätte auch gut in diesen Film gepasst.


----------

